# Wood Duckling!



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Hello Everyone! Do you know if my Wood duckling is a male or female? I’ve been wondering for a little bit now lol. 

Here’s some pictures!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the guys can tell by the sounds they make. I'm going to see if I can find him.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> One of the guys can tell by the sounds they make. I'm going to see if I can find him.


Ok, thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sent him a note. If he's not covered up he should be here pretty quickly. Not in five minutes like quick but in the next day or two.


----------



## CHlCKEN (May 29, 2021)

How old? Does it make a distinct quack, or a low, rasping voice? It might be too young to voice sex yet. Though it is totally just a guess, I’d say she looks pretty feminine.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

CHlCKEN said:


> How old? Does it make a distinct quack, or a low, rasping voice? It might be too young to voice sex yet. Though it is totally just a guess, I’d say she looks pretty feminine.


It’s a month and a few days old.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

It's too young to tell then. When it gets a little older it'll be easier. Male ducks have a little curled up feather on the back of their tails called a drake feather and their quack is real low and bass compared to a hen. At least I assume wood ducks are the same. According to this the males are a lot more colorful too.








Wood duck - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Drake feather


https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-1cCT9Q7Cyew/WWPhWtKeAhI/AAAAAAAALc0/lhzZT-HriPoXmLVhLaU68k9vH9NZK3vFwCLcBGAs/s1600/DSCN3696.jpg



It sounds like the wood duck is a little different than ones I'm use to dealing with though,not sure if they have drake feathers but there's a big difference in the coloring which should tell you,it takes a few months for the colors to come out usually though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, 444.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

You're welcome. Generally ducks are a lot easier to tell the sexes of than with geese.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*From Google;*
What kind of sound does a wood duck make? No quack.
Calls. Female *makes* loud "oo-eek, oo-eek" when disturbed and taking flight. Male has thin, rising and falling zeeting whistle.
*At the age of your wood duck, vent sexing may provide the answer.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Could you possibly send a picture of it's beak? I might be able to tell. From right now though looks like a female. Would you rather it be a drake or hen?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Could you possibly send a picture of it's beak? I might be able to tell. From right now though looks like a female. Would you rather it be a drake or hen?


It really doesn’t matter to much.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> *From Google;*
> What kind of sound does a wood duck make? No quack.
> Calls. Female *makes* loud "oo-eek, oo-eek" when disturbed and taking flight. Male has thin, rising and falling zeeting whistle.
> *At the age of your wood duck, vent sexing may provide the answer.*


It’s not making any sound right now.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I've heard vent sexing can be dangerous for the health of the bird,especially if you don't know what you're doing. Not trying to scare you but that's why I'll never try it. You'll probably figure it out in time once it gets older.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

444lover said:


> I've heard vent sexing can be dangerous for the health of the bird,especially if you don't know what you're doing. Not trying to scare you but that's why I'll never try it. You'll probably figure it out in time once it gets older.


Thanks. She is looking like a female, I’ll try and get some pictures of her soon. Also, yes, it can be dangerous, but I actually do vent sex my ducklings. I breed and sell so I like to have them sexed. Recently I have not been because I’ve been hatching 70+ so that would take a while lol!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Here she is!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was a lot of change in such a short period of time. Is that green/blue feather still there?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That was a lot of change in such a short period of time. Is that green/blue feather still there?


Yes, it is. Here’s another picture!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh boy! That really is a lot of ducklings and would-be sexing to do- are you going to sell them in lots or individually?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh boy! That really is a lot of ducklings and would-be sexing to do- are you going to sell them in lots or individually?


I sell them in pairs. The min is 2 that you can get.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I know about ducks is what I've learned from folks here. What's up with the other duck in the pic and it's feathers?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> All I know about ducks is what I've learned from folks here. What's up with the other duck in the pic and it's feathers?


He’s young and getting his feathers in. He’s a Blue Bibbed Indian Runner.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok, I know exactly what that is. No, not really. LOL


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Ok, I know exactly what that is. No, not really. LOL


lol! I can post a picture of him if you want. I have a drake with a better Bibb than this one but I’m keeping him because what he went through.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

444lover said:


> I've heard vent sexing can be dangerous for the health of the bird,especially if you don't know what you're doing. Not trying to scare you but that's why I'll never try it. You'll probably figure it out in time once it gets older.


*No, it isn't dangerous; only to just hatched. All vent sexing of a duck amounts to is opening the vent with fingers by pushing the vent edges in opposite directions, wait for the duck to relax, and see if there's a penis. I always hold the duck to be sexed for a bit until they calm down. Mine are pretty tame so they calm fast, then it's turn them over and vent sex.*
*
Vent sexing is not totally reliable with ducks. If a drake does not relax, there won't be a penis to see, and it's thought to be a hen.
*
*To my way of thinking vent sexing can be used to pick a male, but isn't always accurte when picking a female.*


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> *No, it isn't dangerous; only to just hatched. All vent sexing of a duck amounts to is opening the vent with fingers by pushing the vent edges in opposite directions, wait for the duck to relax, and see if there's a penis. I always hold the duck to be sexed for a bit until they calm down. Mine are pretty tame so they calm fast, then it's turn them over and vent sex.*
> *
> Vent sexing is not totally reliable with ducks. If a drake does not relax, there won't be a penis to see, and it's thought to be a hen.
> *
> *To my way of thinking vent sexing can be used to pick a male, but isn't always accurte when picking a female.*


Oh yes, I know thank you. I’ve done it for 3 years now.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

danathome said:


> *No, it isn't dangerous; only to just hatched. All vent sexing of a duck amounts to is opening the vent with fingers by pushing the vent edges in opposite directions, wait for the duck to relax, and see if there's a penis. I always hold the duck to be sexed for a bit until they calm down. Mine are pretty tame so they calm fast, then it's turn them over and vent sex.*
> 
> *Vent sexing is not totally reliable with ducks. If a drake does not relax, there won't be a penis to see, and it's thought to be a hen.*
> 
> *To my way of thinking vent sexing can be used to pick a male, but isn't always accurte when picking a female.*


I read a report from a guy that sexes them at 1 of the hatcheries. He did a test and found that 1/3 of the ones he thought was a hen wound up being a drake. The last few years most of the ducks I've bought or hatched turned out to be drakes. I currently have 6 drakes and only 2 hens,I'm wanting more hens but don't want to really go up on my total number for building area reasons. I'm wanting to get rid of 3 drakes and I ordered 4 sexed hens. My luck when I get them some or all will wind up being drakes.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *No, it isn't dangerous; only to just hatched. All vent sexing of a duck amounts to is opening the vent with fingers by pushing the vent edges in opposite directions, wait for the duck to relax, and see if there's a penis. I always hold the duck to be sexed for a bit until they calm down. Mine are pretty tame so they calm fast, then it's turn them over and vent sex.*
> 
> *Vent sexing is not totally reliable with ducks. If a drake does not relax, there won't be a penis to see, and it's thought to be a hen.*
> 
> *To my way of thinking vent sexing can be used to pick a male, but isn't always accurte when picking a female.*


*I was going to vent sex my chicks until I looked it up and said it was very dangerous..
But then I looked it up today and it said it was only dangerous when their younger.... *


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Here is a link that may help you.


Redirect Notice


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

If it is saying "Redirect Notice" just hit it on it will lead you to the site.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't see where it says "only when they're younger" it just says potentially dangerous.......I'll still not try it.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

My wood duckling sitting on my lap! She’s still nameless, but my friend and I are trying to come up with something so she doesn’t have to be call “wood duckling” anymore!! If y’all have any ideas please share! I’ll have to see what my friend thinks as well though!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Wilma*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Or any name after a tree. So many to choose from! 
Wilma is cute. 
I feel like she needs an S name for some reason! She’s very pretty no matter if she is nameless or named!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Or any name after a tree. So many to choose from!
> Wilma is cute.
> I feel like she needs an S name for some reason! She’s very pretty no matter if she is nameless or named!


Thank you! I do like Wilma!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you! I do like Wilma!!


Willadeen or just Willy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't get over how sweet duck faces are.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Willadeen or just Willy.


Thank you!


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Sam,that works for either sex. That's what I do on animals I'm not sure of the sex of is name them names that can be used for either sex.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

444lover said:


> Sam,that works for either sex. That's what I do on animals I'm not sure of the sex of is name them names that can be used for either sex.


Awesome!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Awesome!!


Did you hit on the link I sent you?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Did you hit on the link I sent you?


No not yet. I’ve been busy sorry!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> No not yet. I’ve been busy sorry!!


Oh no it's totally fine.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh no it's totally fine.


I looked at it! Thank you for sending it!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I looked at it! Thank you for sending it!!


No problem! Was it any help though?😶


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> No problem! Was it any help though?


Yeah, some. It’s kinda hard because they are using adults and ducklings.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

My wood duck, Kevin Potawatomi, is doing great! Still thinking it’s a male, but I could be wrong


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Why would you think you're wrong? The face markings are that of a young male, as is the red eye. Females







do not have the red eyes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do ducks normally take this long to show more of their sex markings? For some reason I thought they were a lot quicker than chickens.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I wondered the same thing as my mallards and call ducks are just a few months old and are getting their adult feathering.

From what I could find male wood ducks get their coloring October through the winter depending on if they were an early or late hatch. The red eye does cinch it. Only males have the red eye.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, it's a seasonal thing. There are other species that are the same way. Only have their fancy pants on during the breeding season.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Mallards and mallard derived breeds lose the colors in the off season. An acquaintance who has Call ducks told me there is a chance my Call eggs, that are being brooded now, may be infertile because it's late in the season. With my drakes being white it's hard to know if they are in breeding condition or not. The one mallard type Call I had lost his pretty colors a month ago and became drab in appearance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are the eggs where you can candle them to check the status?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Are the eggs where you can candle them to check the status?


No, not yet. This is day 2. In a couple days I will candle them. The eggs are tiny and allow the light through freely.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that makes a difference.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I found a duck egg on the ground and put it in the incubator. It's the third day for that egg too. Surprisingly, I could see the start of veining already. I think the egg is one of Cher's and if it is, then it's likely that the whole clutch is fertile. She is overly protective so I won't check the eggs unless I see her off the nest; I've been watching this morning, but of course, a watched pot never boils.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So just maybe momma isn't wasting her time and energy.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Hopefully not. Apparently the little snot waits for me to go in the house before she leaves the nest. Trying to get an egg from under her would likely result in broken eggs.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Why would you think you're wrong? The face markings are that of a young male, as is the red eye. Females
> View attachment 41486
> do not have the red eyes.


Because everyone says female. I know wild breeds have a Juvenile color and I think thats what he is at. Also, I found out males have female color for a little bit, but will get red eyes.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Are the eyes red? They looked red to me in the picture.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Are the eyes red? They looked red to me in the picture.


Yes, sometimes they look refer then other days though. I’ll try and get some better pictures of Kevin.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

*reder


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yes, sometimes they look refer then other days though. I’ll try and get some better pictures of Kevin.


*Then your wood duck is a definite male. Since a stroke my memory is often bad. Are you the person who wished to swap eggs. My Call hen is brooding now and is likely to start laying another clutch in about six weeks; those eggs can be used for swapping.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Cher, the Call duck, has eight, nine counting the one in the incubator, eggs that are developing. Definitely fertile. Now to cross fingers and toes that this clutch is a success unlike her first three attempts at nesting which produced two-two-one ducklings to make a total of five ducklings.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Then your wood duck is a definite male. Since a stroke my memory is often bad. Are you the person who wished to swap eggs. My Call hen is brooding now and is likely to start laying another clutch in about six weeks; those eggs can be used for swapping.*


Yes, I am!!!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Good. It's short-term memory that gives me problems some days. Maybe in six weeks my young hens will be laying too, then I could send eggs from different pairs and provide you with decent breeding stock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cali, make sure you remind him. Although he's been great about remembering the fig tree he started for me.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Good. It's short-term memory that gives me problems some days. Maybe in six weeks my young hens will be laying too, then I could send eggs from different pairs and provide you with decent breeding stock.


Ok! Thank you! Unfortunately my ducks aren’t laying right now for sum reason, but as soon as they do I’ll get in touch with you!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Question, when will my wood duck, Kevin, get his male pattern in?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew Dan said something about his fancy feathering. I went back and looked. Evidently it begins in October through the Winter. 

It sounds like Wood Ducks are like some other species that only have their dress up looks at certain times of the year.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I knew Dan said something about his fancy feathering. I went back and looked. Evidently it begins in October through the Winter.
> 
> It sounds like Wood Ducks are like some other species that only have their dress up looks at certain times of the year.


Ok! Yes, they are! They only have it in breeding season, and in winter they molt and get a different color!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok! Thank you! Unfortunately my ducks aren’t laying right now for sum reason, but as soon as they do I’ll get in touch with you!


I think there has to be some trust in swapping as it is likely that our ducks will not be laying at the same time; especially with my Call ducks, that can nest any month of the year. My very first nesting was in September. I do not remember what duck breeds you have or other birds?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I think there has to be some trust in swapping as it is likely that our ducks will not be laying at the same time; especially with my Call ducks, that can nest any month of the year. My very first nesting was in September. I do not remember what duck breeds you have or other birds?


You can trust me, I know you don’t know me, but if I didn’t that would go against everything I believe. I have Indian Runners, Muscovies, and I can do Ancona Indian Runner mixes. If you want I can post some pictures.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Post pics anyway, we love pics. Especially of runners. They are so strange looking.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Post pics anyway, we love pics. Especially of runners. They are so strange looking.


Ok!
Here’s two of the boys from this years hatch! I’ll get more pictures tomorrow!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait, come back. What are they? Especially what is that black one?

And is that a interesting looking rooster in the background?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I would like pure Indian Runners eggs when you have them. What are those in the picture? Crosses?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I would like pure Indian Runners eggs when you have them. What are those in the picture? Crosses?


Ok! The one in the picture are full Indian Runners. I’ll send pictures of my Indian Runner flock.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Wait, come back. What are they? Especially what is that black one?
> 
> And is that a interesting looking rooster in the background?


Sorry, those are Indian Runners, and the black one is a Indian Runner Ancona mix as well as the black and white spotted one! 

Thank you! That rooster is one of my favorites, His name is Orange.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That black made for an very interesting mix. I like him or her. 

Orange? LOL


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

OK. What kind of chickens do you have?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That black made for an very interesting mix. I like him or her.
> 
> Orange? LOL


He’s actually dark gray with brown.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That black made for an very interesting mix. I like him or her.
> 
> Orange? LOL


Yeah Orange! Well his full names is Orange The 2end.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> OK. What kind of chickens do you have?


Pretty much every common breed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Pretty much every common breed.


Serama? Game fowl? Silkies? Any rare breeds? Pheasant? My interest in birds goes way beyond just ducks.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Serama? Game fowl? Silkies? Any rare breeds? Pheasant? My interest in birds goes way beyond just ducks.


Not those. I have a Ayam Cemani, but my hen disappeared last year.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

These are what the Ancona Indian Runner mixes look like.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Here are the Muscovies (please ignore the duckling!).


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

These are My Indian Runners! I have tons of colors so you could get anything!!! 







]


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> These are what the Ancona Indian Runner mixes look like.
> View attachment 41562
> View attachment 41564


They really made for a good combination. Very unique looking. You might have people interested in them.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They really made for a good combination. Very unique looking. You might have people interested in them.


I’ve sold a lot of them!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I'm not the only one that likes their looks.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So, I'm not the only one that likes their looks.


Nope! Sometimes they will look more Runner then Ancona or the other way around.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I like the looks of all your ducks, but especially the pure Indian Runners, so that's what I'd be wanting to swap for. I hear they are mostly for egg laying and don't brood; is that correct?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I like the looks of all your ducks, but especially the pure Indian Runners, so that's what I'd be wanting to swap for. I hear they are mostly for egg laying and don't brood; is that correct?


Yes it is, but I will say that a lot of my Indian Runners brood a year and one of them always hatchs ducklings really well and takes great care of them. I’ve had others try, but something always got to their nest and took the eggs before they hatched.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yes it is, but I will say that a lot of my Indian Runners brood a year and one of them always hatchs ducklings really well and takes great care of them. I’ve had others try, but something always got to their nest and took the eggs before they hatched.


Sounds good. Do you have pure ancona? And is there anything you'd like to know about Calls?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Sounds good. Do you have pure ancona? And is there anything you'd like to know about Calls?


No, I don’t yet. I’ve been looking for a Ancona drake but haven’t found one. Is there anything I’ll need to know about them? I’ve done some research, but not a lot.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Call ducks-are excellent brooders, can nest any month of the year (successful nestings even in our winters) but are more active in the spring, excellent foragers, grow incredibly fast, 26 day incubation, eggs are bantam size, can be very small when mature (I have a couple that I would be surprised if they were over a pound).


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Call ducks-are excellent brooders, can nest any month of the year (successful nestings even in our winters) but are more active in the spring, excellent foragers, grow incredibly fast, 26 day incubation, eggs are bantam size, can be very small when mature (I have a couple that I would be surprised if they were over a pound).


Wow!! Good to know!! Thanks!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sorry I haven't read any of the post starting from the 2nd page to the 5th but did the wood duckling turn out to be a male or female?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sorry I haven't read any of the post starting from the 2nd page to the 5th but did the wood duckling turn out to be a male or female?


It looks like a male! I’m very excited and him name is Kevin Potawatomi


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> It looks like a male! I’m very excited and him name is Kevin Potawatomi


*his


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> It looks like a male! I’m very excited and him name is Kevin Potawatomi


That's one heck of a name. LOL

BTW, you can correct misspellings by clicking on the three dots in upper right of your post. There will be an edit there you can click on.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's one heck of a name. LOL
> 
> BTW, you can correct misspellings by clicking on the three dots in upper right of your post. There will be an edit there you can click on.


Oh awesome thank you so much!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Are you being sure that Kevin does not go back to the wild? Clipping? Pinioned? Top on his run?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Are you being sure that Kevin does not go back to the wild? Clipping? Pinioned? Top on his run?


Yes, I clipped one of his wings! Plus he’s happy with his brother!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome, I will be gone all next week so I won’t be getting any of the messages from here.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

OK.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Kevin is getting the male color in!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've been watching him closely. That color couldn't have been there long at all.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You've been watching him closely. That color couldn't have been there long at all.


Yes I have! Well I saw a weird color when he was walking so I picked him up and Walla!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, I wonder what he's going to look like when you get back next week.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Huh, I wonder what he's going to look like when you get back next week.


Yeah, me too!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Cool. Sooner than the net said.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Cool. Sooner than the net said.


Yeah.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow! I actually like male animals and any kind of species better for some reason I don't know why..
Especially when it comes to horses the mares are unbearable, they are sorta weird their moods will change everyday, one day they will do something the next day they won't I honestly just prefer geldings better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Wow! I actually like male animals and any kind of species better for some reason I don't know why..
> Especially when it comes to horses the mares are unbearable, they are sorta weird their moods will change everyday, one day they will do something the next day they won't I honestly just prefer geldings better.


LOL Animals, I know just what you're saying about mares. They can be so insufferable. One of mine used to suffer from cramps. Scared the crap out me, thought she was colicking.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow! I actually like male animals and any kind of species better for some reason I don't know why..
> Especially when it comes to horses the mares are unbearable, they are sorta weird their moods will change everyday, one day they will do something the next day they won't I honestly just prefer geldings better.


Yeah!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL Animals, I know just what you're saying about mares. They can be so insufferable. One of mine used to suffer from cramps. Scared the crap out me, thought she was colicking.


Yep, those mares have weird moods.. 🙄


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

So I did get a Ancona drake!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And you didn't show us what he looks like? 

So, you're home again?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> And you didn't show us what he looks like?
> 
> So, you're home again?


Sorry! I’m not home...yet, but on my way. My uncle picked him up when I was out of state! I have a picture they sent me.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Here he is! I can’t wait to see him!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, sorry I yelled at you.  We probably have one other looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No wonder they make such a good mix with the Runners. 

He's a good looking boy. Is he already there waiting for you to get home?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No wonder they make such a good mix with the Runners.
> 
> He's a good looking boy. Is he already there waiting for you to get home?


Thank you! Yes, he is!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the black and white on his face. It makes him look dashing. Or something.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I like the black and white on his face. It makes him look dashing. Or something.


Thanks!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Kevin Potawatomi is getting big and beautiful!! He’s molting right now, so he’s not looking his best, but I think he’s beautiful still!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So do I. He's really put some color on in a week. I can't wait to see him in his full formal attire.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So do I. He's really put some color on in a week. I can't wait to see him in his full formal attire.


Thanks. Me too! My friend and I have been waiting since he was a fluff ball lol!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Kevin’s drake feathers are coming in fast! I love having a wood duck, they are so fun to watch grow and their noises they make are so cute!! Also, I love that he has adopted Favor as his brother (I think he’s a male)! Favor is a Muscovy that hatched when Kevin was a few weeks old, I noticed Kevin’s real brother wasn’t doing good, so took him inside and put Favor outside with Kevin... sadly Kevin’s brother didn’t make it, but Kevin and Favor have a bond that I’ve never seen in ducks before!! If Favor isn’t around, Kevin will go and look for him. I have a video of Favor flying up on our porch rail and Kevin on the porch deck and he’s looking for his brother! Like he stopped eating his food to look for him!!! I mean how everything worked out was amazing in my opinion! Every time one wood ducklings didn’t make it, the other would die too!! So that I didn’t lose Kevin is amazing! I thank God for Kevin being a survivor of 1/10 and my prayers were/are answered!!! 

Here’s a picture of Favor and Kevin! This was August 8th so it’s an older picture lol!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, he changed a lot in two weeks. 

Will you ever try to get him a wood duck bride?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Wow, he changed a lot in two weeks.
> 
> Will you ever try to get him a wood duck bride?


Yes, I will! Well, I can buy some, but they are like $300+ , so I may try and hatch them again...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Holy Cow!!! They're that expensive? The eggs must be right up there too. 

Do you have to ship or is the breeder close enough for you to pick the eggs up?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> View attachment 41694
> 
> Here he is! I can’t wait to see him!


I never thought ducks could be so gorgeous! He looks like a oreo cookie.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> View attachment 42124
> View attachment 42125
> 
> Kevin’s drake feathers are coming in fast! I love having a wood duck, they are so fun to watch grow and their noises they make are so cute!! Also, I love that he has adopted Favor as his brother (I think he’s a male)! Favor is a Muscovy that hatched when Kevin was a few weeks old, I noticed Kevin’s real brother wasn’t doing good, so took him inside and put Favor outside with Kevin... sadly Kevin’s brother didn’t make it, but Kevin and Favor have a bond that I’ve never seen in ducks before!! If Favor isn’t around, Kevin will go and look for him. I have a video of Favor flying up on our porch rail and Kevin on the porch deck and he’s looking for his brother! Like he stopped eating his food to look for him!!! I mean how everything worked out was amazing in my opinion! Every time one wood ducklings didn’t make it, the other would die too!! So that I didn’t lose Kevin is amazing! I thank God for Kevin being a survivor of 1/10 and my prayers were/are answered!!!
> ...


Ahh, that last picture one is adorable! Looks like a little baby with some fuzzies around the back of his head!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I never thought ducks could be so gorgeous! He looks like a oreo cookie.


Lol thanks!! If you think he’s pretty you should see my flock of ducks lol!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Lol thanks!! If you think he’s pretty you should see my flock of ducks lol!!


Haha, yes I would love to!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Haha, yes I would love to!


I have Indian Runners of all colors, Anconas, Muscovies one rare color that I was so happy to get, and Kevin the wood duck!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I have Indian Runners of all colors, Anconas, Muscovies one rare color that I was so happy to get, and Kevin the wood duck!


Oh wow, you've got quite a few ducks.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh wow, you've got quite a few ducks.


Oh yes! I’m actually trying to sell a few of them. I’ve got 46+ I think lol.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Oh yes! I’m actually trying to sell a few of them. I’ve got 46+ I think lol.


Ahh, so many at 1 time..


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ahh, so many at 1 time..


Yeah...oh well, hopefully I’ll sell some as soon as I find time to make an add or poster.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yeah...oh well, hopefully I’ll sell some as soon as I find time to make an add or poster.


Wow, less work whenever it comes to maintenance, But birds can be fun sometimes!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, less work whenever it comes to maintenance, But birds can be fun sometimes!


Oh! They are definitely fun, and I love all of them, I’m sad to have to say bye to some of my sweet ducks, but when they eat organic feed that’s not cheap and you have that many...it’s a little easier to say to some of them!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're going to reduce the flock size, now is the time to do it. Once Fall gets here things are going to slow way down.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> So I did get a Ancona drake!!!


That's great! I'd much prefer trading for those over the runners. I had only four call ducklings hatch and a neighbor's cat got two of them, but I lucked out with the 5 I had hatch earlier, three are female. So with those, the two blue hens, and my older hen I have six hen calls. The next eggs I get I will be happy to swap for the ancona eggs once you're sure they will be pure and not crosses.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Oh! They are definitely fun, and I love all of them, I’m sad to have to say bye to some of my sweet ducks, but when they eat organic feed that’s not cheap and you have that many...it’s a little easier to say to some of them!


There are other ways to feed your ducks that's cheaper and still keep them healthy. How much is organic feed?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> That's great! I'd much prefer trading for those over the runners. I had only four call ducklings hatch and a neighbor's cat got two of them, but I lucked out with the 5 I had hatch earlier, three are female. So with those, the two blue hens, and my older hen I have six hen calls. The next eggs I get I will be happy to swap for the ancona eggs once you're sure they will be pure and not crosses.


Ok!!! Mine still aren’t laying, but hopefully will soon.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> There are other ways to feed your ducks that's cheaper and still keep them healthy. How much is organic feed?


They get a big bucket full! What are the other ways?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If you're going to reduce the flock size, now is the time to do it. Once Fall gets here things are going to slow way down.


Yeah. I’ll be definitely listening them here soon!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliF aren’armsAR said:


> Ok!!! Mine still not laying, but hopefully will soon.





CaliFarmsAR said:


> They get a big bucket full! What are the other ways?


Mine aren't laying either and it's my guess the older hen with the two ducklings will soon start molting so she won't be laying anytime in the near future. The two blue hens are old enough and one drake is all decked out for mating, so it's just wait and wait until whenever. Probably when the weather become cooler and spring-like. That's what occurred last Fall.

Amount-the price... I feed a mix of wild game mash or poultry mash mixed with a little whole corn and moistened dry dog food. The duck do well on this plus worms, crickets, and other stuff the find ranging. 

Below is a young muscovey hen that hatched last spring (March/April). She has been mating and going through anything that looks like a place to nest. Do you think she could be old enough to nest already? 5 months old at the oldest.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Ok thanks! Yes, she is probably looking for places to nest. She’s beautiful!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok thanks! Yes, she is probably looking for places to nest. She’s beautiful!


At this time I do not want any muscovy ducklings; perhaps I'll order some mallard eggs to put under her if she does nest. People around here seem to like domestic mallards. The last time I had mallards to sell, I had way more people wanting them than I had ducks. Oddly, no one wants muscovy ducks.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> At this time I do not want any muscovy ducklings; perhaps I'll order some mallard eggs to put under her if she does nest. People around here seem to like domestic mallards. The last time I had mallards to sell, I had way more people wanting them than I had ducks. Oddly, no one wants muscovy ducks.


Ok! Yeah, here Muscovies go crazy when being sold.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok! Yeah, here Muscovies go crazy when being sold.


How much do they sell for there? Different areas have different likes I guess.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> How much do they sell for there? Different areas have different likes I guess.


They sell for $20-$25.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> They sell for $20-$25.


The same as here--when they sell. When I advertise them I get no replies. At auction they sold at $16 each for full sized ducks.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> The same as here--when they sell. When I advertise them I get no replies. At auction they sold at $16 each for full sized ducks.


Wow! Yeah, I actually got an awesome deal on some and I was really surprised! I got 4 hens about to lay for $10 and a laying one for $12.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I paid 25 dollars for my first pair last spring. A dozen hatching eggs came with them. From those eggs I got eight chocolates. It would seem that prices are going down on muscovys.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I paid 25 dollars for my first pair last spring. A dozen hatching eggs came with them. From those eggs I got eight chocolates. It would seem that prices are going down on muscovys.


Oh wow. Yeah, got mine because someone had 100+.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Oh! They are definitely fun, and I love all of them, I’m sad to have to say bye to some of my sweet ducks, but when they eat organic feed that’s not cheap and you have that many...it’s a little easier to say to some of them!


Yep, exactly!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Here’s Kevin and Favor! They have gotten so big!!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> View attachment 42629
> 
> Here’s Kevin and Favor! They have gotten so big!!!


Wow, they are big! They are stunning, love their coloring!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kevin is stunning. I hope you can find him a mate. I'd love to see a bunch of baby Kevin's running around.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Kevin is stunning. I hope you can find him a mate. I'd love to see a bunch of baby Kevin's running around.


Yeah! Well he’s paired up with Favor.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, they are big! They are stunning, love their coloring!


Thank you!! They have the best personalities ever!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you!! They have the best personalities ever!


You're welcome, and I'm sure they do!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yeah! Well he’s paired up with Favor.


The cross is unlikely to produce anything. Both are absolutely beautiful, especially the wood duck. One of my Mallards is nesting out of season. I sold my Mallard drake in preference of an over-sized Call duck that looks every bit the Mallard drake. I put the first four eggs in the incubator. Candling, this morning, showed all four to be developing.

One of the Muscovy hens has a nest built; eggs soon! The ducks put a lot more effort into nest making than chickens. The M hen spent the whole morning in het nest box arranging the nest materials. I was sure there would be an egg. Still waiting...


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> The cross is unlikely to produce anything. Both are absolutely beautiful, especially the wood duck. One of my Mallards is nesting out of season. I sold my Mallard drake in preference of an over-sized Call duck that looks every bit the Mallard drake. I put the first four eggs in the incubator. Candling, this morning, showed all four to be developing.
> 
> One of the Muscovy hens has a nest built; eggs soon! The ducks put a lot more effort into nest making than chickens. The M hen spent the whole morning in het nest box arranging the nest materials. I was sure there would be an egg. Still waiting...


Thank you! Yeah, I don’t think they’ll do anything, but you never know. 

Yes, ducks definitely do more of an effort then chickens I believe. I’m starting to get an egg every other day, so my ducks are Starting to lay!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I don’t think they’ll do anything, but you never know.
> 
> Yes, ducks definitely do more of an effort then chickens I believe. I’m starting to get an egg every other day, so my ducks are Starting to lay!


Terrific! I'm hoping the Call hens start laying soon.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Terrific! I'm hoping the Call hens start laying soon.


Awesome! I’m not sure if it’s the Ancona girls laying, but Im planning on separating them out that why when my drake breeds it will be to those hens.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Right now I have Call drakes and Muscovy drakes. Crossbreeding is unlikely. So when the Calls do start to lay they will be pure. Muscovys and calls are not likely to even try crossing since the size difference makes that improbable. My M drake is the size of a small goose and the call hens the size of serama hens.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Right now I have Call drakes and Muscovy drakes. Crossbreeding is unlikely. So when the Calls do start to lay they will be pure. Muscovys and calls are not likely to even try crossing since the size difference makes that improbable. My M drake is the size of a small goose and the call hens the size of serama hens.


Wow! So call ducks are very small! Also, what colors could I get?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Wow! So call ducks are very small! Also, what colors could I get?


Brown, white, grey, blue, pieds, laces, in different patterns. Greys actually have the looks of a mallard drake with the hens looking like female mallards.

I suppose to say they're the size of serama is stretching things. While I do have two hens about a pound-some are closer to two pounds. Saying they are the size of the average bantam is more accurate.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Wow! So call ducks are very small! Also, what colors could I get?



My Call ducks have started to lay/nest. So far just one is laying eggs, but I've seen a couple others going through the nest boxes which makes it hopeful they will start laying too. Are the Anconas laying yet? When we swap eggs, I'm hoping to put the ancona eggs under my call ducks. I think the calls could brood four larger eggs each. The incubator is a last resort as it's full of serama eggs; as some hatch I add more serama eggs. My larger bantams are all brooding or raising chicks so I can't use those. One mallard is beginning to brood and I'm hoping the second mallard starts to lay, but that's ify; mallards should nest in the spring/early summer. I still think the mallards are a cross so... We'll see. At any rate, I hope to send you call eggs, soon, before the weather here get much colder. If the anconas don't lay soon, what others are laying?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> My Call ducks have started to lay/nest. So far just one is laying eggs, but I've seen a couple others going through the nest boxes which makes it hopeful they will start laying too. Are the Anconas laying yet? When we swap eggs, I'm hoping to put the ancona eggs under my call ducks. I think the calls could brood four larger eggs each. The incubator is a last resort as it's full of serama eggs; as some hatch I add more serama eggs. My larger bantams are all brooding or raising chicks so I can't use those. One mallard is beginning to brood and I'm hoping the second mallard starts to lay, but that's ify; mallards should nest in the spring/early summer. I still think the mallards are a cross so... We'll see. At any rate, I hope to send you call eggs, soon, before the weather here get much colder. If the anconas don't lay soon, what others are laying?


Ok! The Anconas I don’t think are laying yet...sadly. Some of my Indian Runners are laying now I believe!!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Brown, white, grey, blue, pieds, laces, in different patterns. Greys actually have the looks of a mallard drake with the hens looking like female mallards.
> 
> I suppose to say they're the size of serama is stretching things. While I do have two hens about a pound-some are closer to two pounds. Saying they are the size of the average bantam is more accurate.


Wow!!! Lots of colors!!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If the anconas are not laying by the time I'm ready to ship, not to worry, I won't mind waiting. Just don't forget about me. It will be a while. I'd like at least two hens to be laying so the eggs I send are as fresh as possible.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> If the anconas are not laying by the time I'm ready to ship, not to worry, I won't mind waiting. Just don't forget about me. It will be a while. I'd like at least two hens to be laying so the eggs I send are as fresh as possible.


Ok! I won’t forget. I only have two hens right now, but will be looking for some more sooner then later.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok! I won’t forget. I only have two hens right now, but will be looking for some more sooner then later.


Are you planning on buying more ducks?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Are you planning on buying more ducks?


Yes after I sell some of my current flock.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yes after I sell some of my current flock.


That's neat! What kind?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That's neat! What kind?


I’m going to be looking for a Muscovy drake and some other Ancona hens and I’m selling Indian Runners and Ancona Indian Runner mixes.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I’m going to be looking for a Muscovy drake and some other Ancona hens and I’m selling Indian Runners and Ancona Indian Runner mixes.


Wow! What state are you in again?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow! What state are you in again?


I’m in Arkansas!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I’m in Arkansas!


Ok, I had a feeling you were because at the end of your username their are a AR.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, I had a feeling you were because at the end of your username their are a AR.


Yup!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Also danathome, I have separated my Ancona hens to see if they are laying, and they are in with my sweet Ancona drake, so we’ll see what happens and stuff.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Also danathome, I have separated my Ancona hens to see if they are laying, and they are in with my sweet Ancona drake, so we’ll see what happens and stuff.


Sounds good. Keep in mind, if the ancona hens have been with a different breed drake, you can't be sure of the purity of the ducklings until the ancona hens have been with the ancona drake for thirty days, because that's how long a drake's sperm is held within the female's body; at least that's how it works with chickens. To make it simpler, eggs laid for thirty days will have been fertilized by the drake that was with the hens first.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Sounds good. Keep in mind, if the ancona hens have been with a different breed drake, you can't be sure of the purity of the ducklings until the ancona hens have been with the ancona drake for thirty days, because that's how long a drake's sperm is held within the female's body; at least that's how it works with chickens. To make it simpler, eggs laid for thirty days will have been fertilized by the drake that was with the hens first.


Yes, I did know that. That’s why they are all separated and stuff. How many eggs are you wanting?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yes, I did know that. That’s why they are all separated and stuff. How many eggs are you wanting?


A dozen at most. Call ducks are not great layers usually producing 8-12 eggs to a clutch and it's anyone's guess when the next clutch will be laid. I've put 4 eggs in the incubator to check fertility.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> A dozen at most. Call ducks are not great layers usually producing 8-12 eggs to a clutch and it's anyone's guess when the next clutch will be laid. I've put 4 eggs in the incubator to check fertility.


Ok!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Here’s the Anconas that you’ll have ducklings from!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> View attachment 42797
> 
> Here’s the Anconas that you’ll have ducklings from!


Ahh, why do ducks always have such unique coloring! They're simply beautiful!😍


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ahh, why do ducks always have such unique coloring! They're simply beautiful!


Thank you!!! Do you know of anyone who maybe wanting duck? I have 14 for sale so far.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you!!! Do you know of anyone who maybe wanting duck? I have 14 for sale so far.


Darn, I don't think I know of anyone. I'd be happy to try and find someone though for you!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Here’s the Anconas that you’ll have ducklings from!


The drake, especially, is very nice. I THINK I now have two Call hens laying (found another nest with a green egg). The brooding mallard has white eggs. So I'm assuming the sister will lay white eggs too. Since I want the ducks to brood and the normal clutch is about eight, I'll leave them with four eggs each and send you the other eight eggs. It is very possible that more call females will begin laying, in which case I will send 12 eggs. Calls don't lay every day so it will be awhile yet, but when they're sent the eggs will be between 1 and 8 days old. Do you have means to incubate them? You can send the ancona eggs as you can.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Darn, I don't think I know of anyone. I'd be happy to try and find someone though for you!


Ok, thank you! I just have to many ducks. I’m selling Ancona Indian Runner mixes and full Indian Runners. I have some not common colors for sale too.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ok, I see someone who is wanting 2 female ducks, do you have any females?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Darn, I don't think I know of anyone. I'd be happy to try and find someone though for you!


The BIG problem here is the shipping and its cost.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> The BIG problem here is the shipping and its cost.


Oh is he shipping them?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also what breeds does CaliFarms have again?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> The drake, especially, is very nice. I THINK I now have two Call hens laying (found another nest with a green egg). The brooding mallard has white eggs. So I'm assuming the sister will lay white eggs too. Since I want the ducks to brood and the normal clutch is about eight, I'll leave them with four eggs each and send you the other eight eggs. It is very possible that more call females will begin laying, in which case I will send 12 eggs. Calls don't lay every day so it will be awhile yet, but when they're sent the eggs will be between 1 and 8 days old. Do you have means to incubate them? You can send the ancona eggs as you can.


Ok, awesome! Yes, I’ll be able to incubate them. How big are the eggs? I have a smaller incubator, but I can fit a good bit of small eggs in it. Ok, hopefully the Anconas will start laying here soon.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Also what breeds does CaliFarms have again?


I have Indian Runners and Indian Runner mixes.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, I see someone who is wanting 2 female ducks, do you have any females?


I have a lot of females for sale.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ok are you shipping them or just meeting the people?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok are you shipping them or just meeting the people?


I’d personally prefer to meet people because I’m not sure how they’d do shipping. 
Here’s some of them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I’d personally prefer to meet people because I’m not sure how they’d do shipping.
> Here’s some of them.
> View attachment 42798


They are all so beautiful! Ok, I thought you were shipping them, phew I only know of people that want to meet so that's a relief. I thought Dan said you were shipping them, maybe I misread his post.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> They are all so beautiful! Ok, I thought you were shipping them, phew I only know of people that want to meet so that's a relief. I thought Dan said you were shipping them, maybe I misread his post.


Thank you! Ok, yeah, I’m not shipping quite yet, Except for the Ancona eggs.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you! Ok, yeah, I’m not shipping quite yet, Except for the Ancona eggs.


Oh I see. I might have some people interested, how much are you asking each?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh I see. I might have some people interested, how much are you asking each?


$25 for pairs,$20 for hens, and $15 for drakes. They are organically feed and all healthy. One of the Drakes though had a problem as a duckling, so we actually don’t know how long he will live for...that’s what the vet said anyway.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> $25 for pairs,$20 for hens, and $15 for drakes. They are organically feed and all healthy. One of the Drakes though had a problem as a duckling, so we actually don’t know how long he will live for...that’s what the vet said anyway.


Ok, thank you!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, thank you!


Thank you!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

I saw My Ancona drake mate the white Ancona hen not to long ago. I’ll hopefully be getting eggs soon!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Will they still lay considering the chickens have slowed down with the shorter days?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Will they still lay considering the chickens have slowed down with the shorter days?


Yes, I’m getting eggs right now. Anconas lay year round, but it maybe a slow.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> View attachment 42878


beaurtiful duck!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> beaurtiful duck!


Thanks!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I saw My Ancona drake mate the white Ancona hen not to long ago. I’ll hopefully be getting eggs soon!


Two call hens are laying now. PM you address as I hope to ship you the call eggs next week. Eight call eggs possibly more should another hen start to lay. Or I can round out to a dozen eggs if you'd want four mallard/call eggs. The first call to lay stopped after 13 eggs-quite possible she will soon start again.

Robin-Most of my bantams have stopped laying, but the shorter days mean spring to the ducks and with a lot a courting behavior going on I'm finding new nests every few days. I suspect that I'm not finding them all. I found a call nest this morning tucked between an old cage and the serama coop with two eggs.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Two call hens are laying now. PM you address as I hope to ship you the call eggs next week. Eight call eggs possibly more should another hen start to lay. Or I can round out to a dozen eggs if you'd want four mallard/call eggs. The first call to lay stopped after 13 eggs-quite possible she will soon start again.
> 
> Robin-Most of my bantams have stopped laying, but the shorter days mean spring to the ducks and with a lot a courting behavior going on I'm finding new nests every few days. I suspect that I'm not finding them all. I found a call nest this morning tucked between an old cage and the serama coop with two eggs.


Ok!!!! I’ll PM you! Thanks!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

My first *Call*ard ducklings hatched yesterday. According to the calendar, on the 24h day. Hardly seems likely. The next batch are due next Wednesday. If they hatch this Saturday, then 24 days will be confirmed and no possibility of a mistake. It seems more likely, once again, that I marked the wrong day, but... Will post a picture later.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok!!!! I’ll PM you! Thanks!


So far it is just two call ducks laying; both have proven fertile. Did you want Call/Mallard eggs to round out the shipment to a dozen? Or would you rather deal with fewer eggs. but pure Call? At this point I can guarantee eight call eggs.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> So far it is just two call ducks laying; both have proven fertile. Did you want Call/Mallard eggs to round out the shipment to a dozen? Or would you rather deal with fewer eggs. but pure Call? At this point I can guarantee eight call eggs.


What do the call/Mallard mixes look like?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> What do the call/Mallard mixes look like?


As adults, I do not know as this is a first for me. My best guess is they will look like wild mallards. These are the callards that hatched yesterday.

_







I've always suspected my mallards were crossed too; likely with Pekin, which explains a small white patch on one of my hens and the color variation of the ducklings. Of course the color variation could be from the Call drake as I do not know his color background._


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> As adults, I do not know as this is a first for me. My best guess is they will look like wild mallards. These are the callards that hatched yesterday.
> 
> _
> View attachment 43063
> I've always suspected my mallards were crossed too; likely with Pekin, which explains a small white patch on one of my hens and the color variation of the ducklings. Of course the color variation could be from the Call drake as I do not know his color background._


They are so cute! I think I’ll just go with the pure call ducks though!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> They are so cute! I think I’ll just go with the pure call ducks though!


I think that's wise. Later, you won't be wondering who is cross and who isn't-time confuses things. Should another Call duck start laying, I will add her eggs to those I've collected. So, cross your fingers and toes for luck.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

They're cute! I see you have them with one of yours hens, are they incubated eggs?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I think that's wise. Later, you won't be wondering who is cross and who isn't-time confuses things. Should another Call duck start laying, I will add her eggs to those I've collected. So, cross your fingers and toes for luck.


Ok!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> They're cute! I see you have them with one of yours hens, are they incubated eggs?


The bantam hatched them. Those I put in the incubator all died well before hatching. The duck has eight eggs she has brooded; all good. Next week will be a population explosion-more callards, calls, and serama.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> The bantam hatched them. Those I put in the incubator all died well before hatching. The duck has eight eggs she has brooded; all good. Next week will be a population explosion-more callards, calls, and serama.


That's good!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you!!! Do you know of anyone who maybe wanting duck? I have 14 for sale so far.


I would love some ducks


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I would love some ducks


Hello, sorry about the delay to this! Are you still wanting ducks? I have only a few left now!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Hello, sorry about the delay to this! Are you still wanting ducks? I have only a few left now!


She's really far from you, would you be able to ship to Canada?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> She's really far from you, would you be able to ship to Canada?


Out-of-the-country restrictions would have to be checked. It is a very long way for living birds to travel; I would wonder about the possibility of delays. Califarms-you need to check this out carefully.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> She's really far from you, would you be able to ship to Canada?


Oh wow! I did see she was that far.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Danathome, I have been getting a good bit of Runner eggs and before they stop I want to get you your eggs, but because you wanted just Ancona eggs at first, the Indian Runners were with my mixes so I’m sure the Mix drakes mated my pure Indian Runners. So the Indian Runners are separated from the Anconas, Ancona Indian Runner mixes, and Muscovies and have been for a few days. Do you want me to start collecting the eggs or still wait? Also, in my flock of Indian Runners, you could get about any color.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Danathome, I have been getting a good bit of Runner eggs and before they stop I want to get you your eggs, but because you wanted just Ancona eggs at first, the Indian Runners were with my mixes so I’m sure the Mix drakes mated my pure Indian Runners. So the Indian Runners are separated from the Anconas, Ancona Indian Runner mixes, and Muscovies and have been for a few days. Do you want me to start collecting the eggs or still wait? Also, in my flock of Indian Runners, you could get about any color.


Wait, please, until the eggs will be pure to runner. I have eight call eggs collected for shipping. I've call ducklings to hatch on Monday. If all goes well, I'll add a few more eggs to the eight and ship them out on Tuesday; there's a few eggs in nests, but I hesitate to part with all of them. If Monday's hatch is a good one, I'll not be wanting more call ducklings for a while and I'll put all the nest eggs in with the shipment. Cross those finger and toes; you may well get a dozen call eggs after all.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Wait, please, until the eggs will be pure to runner. I have eight call eggs collected for shipping. I've call ducklings to hatch on Monday. If all goes well, I'll add a few more eggs to the eight and ship them out on Tuesday; there's a few eggs in nests, but I hesitate to part with all of them. If Monday's hatch is a good one, I'll not be wanting more call ducklings for a while and I'll put all the nest eggs in with the shipment. Cross those finger and toes; you may well get a dozen call eggs after all.


Ok, I’ll definitely wait! 
And awesome, ok, so when I get the eggs do I put them in the incubator right away?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Out-of-the-country restrictions would have to be checked. It is a very long way for living birds to travel; I would wonder about the possibility of delays. Califarms-you need to check this out carefully.


Yep, correct.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Oh wow! I did see she was that far.


Yes, I'm not sure if it would be possible to ship that far...


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yes, I'm not sure if it would be possible to ship that far...


I meant didn’t see that she/he was that far.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I meant didn’t see that she/he was that far.


Yep, that's ok.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok, I’ll definitely wait!
> And awesome, ok, so when I get the eggs do I put them in the incubator right away?


I put shipped eggs directly in the incubator or under a hen. Many people say the eggs should set 24 hours before incubating. When I use the incubator, I don't start turning them until 24 hours has passed.

The eggs will be as fresh as possible; less than a week. Fertility has tested at 100%.

You will have the call eggs next week. It takes 30 days to be sure of parentage when birds are set up for breeding, so you won't be able to ship the runner eggs for at least a month and by then the call eggs should have hatched. There is never a guarantee with shipped eggs, so if the worst happens and no ducklings hatch, I hope you will follow through and send the runner eggs anyway.

Recently I made a similar trade. When the people's incubator ruined the muscovy eggs, they refused to give the promised guinea eggs in return. Hard to believe that a dozen guinea eggs were more important to them than keeping their word.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Call ducklings hatching in the incubator; right on time. CALLard ducklings hatching under the duck; 25th day. So strange that the cross ducklings hatch earlier than either breed.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I put shipped eggs directly in the incubator or under a hen. Many people say the eggs should set 24 hours before incubating. When I use the incubator, I don't start turning them until 24 hours has passed.
> 
> The eggs will be as fresh as possible; less than a week. Fertility has tested at 100%.
> 
> ...


I definitely will still send the runner eggs if I have a bad hatch. I’m sorry to hear that one person didn’t fallow though, I can only imagine how frustrating that would be. 
I’m very excited to get the call eggs!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Call ducklings hatching in the incubator; right on time. CALLard ducklings hatching under the duck; 25th day. So strange that the cross ducklings hatch earlier than either breed.


So the call ducklings in the incubator hatched?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarms-Four call eggs were due to hatch today. When one yellow duckling hatched, I checked the other eggs. One had not externally pipped so my Kimmi tried to assist; too late, the duckling had died having too short a bill to pip. With one loss, Kimmi is assisting the other two whether they need it or not. I do not want any more losses. So far, so good. Can't be positive of color until they are completely hatched and dry, but two look to be all yellow and one looks very dark. The loss was also yellow.

With this post I hope to impress upon you the need to know how to do assisted hatches if you don't know how. The eggs you will be getting, 1/2 of them will be from the mother of my new hatches. The other 1/2 are from a hen who has eggs that hatch normally with few losses.

Nine other call eggs hatch next weekend.

My mallard is also hatching so I plan to sneak the call ducklings under her tonight.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I definitely will still send the runner eggs if I have a bad hatch. *I’m sorry to hear that one person didn’t fallow though*, I can only imagine how frustrating that would be.
> I’m very excited to get the call eggs!


More sad than frustrated; I always hope to make friends with the bird people I meet, but when someone places a bunch of eggs ahead of a person and a promise, I find that impossible to understand. And just a dozen eggs at that...


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> More sad than frustrated; I always hope to make friends with the bird people I meet, but when someone places a bunch of eggs ahead of a person and a promise, I find that impossible to understand. And just a dozen eggs at that...


Yeah...again I’m sorry that happened to you.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> CaliFarms-Four call eggs were due to hatch today. When one yellow duckling hatched, I checked the other eggs. One had not externally pipped so my Kimmi tried to assist; too late, the duckling had died having too short a bill to pip. With one loss, Kimmi is assisting the other two whether they need it or not. I do not want any more losses. So far, so good. Can't be positive of color until they are completely hatched and dry, but two look to be all yellow and one looks very dark. The loss was also yellow.
> 
> With this post I hope to impress upon you the need to know how to do assisted hatches if you don't know how. The eggs you will be getting, 1/2 of them will be from the mother of my new hatches. The other 1/2 are from a hen who has eggs that hatch normally with few losses.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry to hear that. Yes, I do know how to assist ducklings and chicks. I’ve had a lot that I’ve had to help. I breed ducks as a hobby and stuff.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I’m sorry to hear that*. Yes, I do know how to assist ducklings and chicks*. I’ve had a lot that I’ve had to help. I breed ducks as a hobby and stuff.


Good, then you're all set. We will be sending the eggs today or tomorrow; ten eggs. 

Colors you can hope for:

Dusky
gray
fawn
pied blue
pied black and white
white
blue

My new call ducklings are two white and a black and white pied. All eight callard eggs have hatched too, so I have 13 callard ducklings all together and 3 calls.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

New ducklings.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

They're gorgeous! What breeds are they?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Call and Mallard cross.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Call and Mallard cross.


Wow, they're beautiful!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> New ducklings.
> 
> View attachment 43089


Wow!!! They are adorable!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Good, then you're all set. We will be sending the eggs today or tomorrow; ten eggs.
> 
> Colors you can hope for:
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

How many ducks left to sell now CaliFarms?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I should have posted a picture of the three call ducklings; they're the ones that are beautiful and adorable! But thanks.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> How many ducks left to sell now CaliFarms?


I have six left!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I should have posted a picture of the three call ducklings; they're the ones that are beautiful and adorable! But thanks.


Awe! Can you post a picture of them?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I have six left!


That's great! I contacted someone who said they wanted a female duck because they have a lonely drake!
I am still waiting to hear back from them but other than that I have not gotten anyone else interested!
Hopefully someone else will come along soon since they are beautiful ducks!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Awe! Can you post a picture of them?


Yes, I'll bring them in for a quick picture later. Kimmi does a lot better job with her cell in picture taking. Ten of the cross ducklings will be going to a new home soon. I'm keeping a few that look like pure mallard in their markings. I plan on keeping the three call ducklings and sell a couple pair of call breeders.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Yes, I'll bring them in for a quick picture later. Kimmi does a lot better job with her cell in picture taking. Ten of the cross ducklings will be going to a new home soon. I'm keeping a few that look like pure mallard in their markings. I plan on keeping the three call ducklings and sell a couple pair of call breeders.


Oh wow! That’s really cool. I’m really hoping to get some pied ones from the eggs. Oh! Also are these call ducks good quality? It really doesn’t matter, Im just wondering.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That's great! I contacted someone who said they wanted a female duck because they have a lonely drake!
> I am still waiting to hear back from them but other than that I have not gotten anyone else interested!
> Hopefully someone else will come along soon since they are beautiful ducks!


Ok! I had someone contact me for a hen for their lonely drake! Hopefully it’s not the same person lol!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Oh wow! That’s really cool. I’m really hoping to get some pied ones from the eggs. Oh! Also are these call ducks good quality? It really doesn’t matter, Im just wondering.


Yes, they are of good quality. Show? That I'm not sure of as I haven't been raising them that long and never intend to show. The flock is of the right body size, have short necks, and bills of good call ducks. Some are better than others, of course, and your eggs come from two of the best. A visitor, who raises calls, said I had some excellent birds and was disappointed when I wouldn't sell them. The eggs will be in the mail today. My Kimmi wasn't feeling well yesterday so the egg packaging had to wait.

I would be surprised if you don't get some pieds.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Yes, they are of good quality. Show? That I'm not sure of as I haven't been raising them that long and never intend to show. The flock is of the right body size, have short necks, and bills of good call ducks. Some are better than others, of course, and your eggs come from two of the best. A visitor, who raises calls, said I had some excellent birds and was disappointed when I wouldn't sell them. The eggs will be in the mail today. My Kimmi wasn't feeling well yesterday so the egg packaging had to wait.
> 
> I would be surprised if you don't get some pieds.


Ok, awesome! I do plan on showing them to see how they do. 
So when should I expect to get the eggs?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok, awesome! I do plan on showing them to see how they do.
> So when should I expect to get the eggs?


They should be to you Thursday or Friday. I'll pass on the tracking number when we get back from the post office-this evening.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> They should be to you Thursday or Friday. I'll pass on the tracking number when we get back from the post office-this evening.


Ok!!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> They should be to you Thursday or Friday. I'll pass on the tracking number when we get back from the post office-this evening.


Will that be next week or this week?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Will that be next week or this week?


This week. The eggs should not take more than three days to get there. We've got the eggs all packaged, but I need your name and verification of the zip code-72131 before Kimmi takes the eggs to the post office.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Our newest Call ducklings.









Two white and a black/white pied.

Should someone be interested, it is likely I will have Call hatching eggs available. PM if interested


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok! I had someone contact me for a hen for their lonely drake! Hopefully it’s not the same person lol!


Uh-oh Might be the same person.. Did the person with the lonely drake ever buy any or are you still waiting on a response?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Uh-oh Might be the same person.. Did the person with the lonely drake ever buy any or are you still waiting on a response?


They did take one of my hens.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarms-about how much does one of the ducks you're selling weigh? Curious as to how much shipping would be.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> CaliFarms-about how much does one of the ducks you're selling weigh? Curious as to how much shipping would be.


The ones I’m selling are probably 5-6 pounds.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I asked Kimmi to inquire about shipping live birds and the cost. 

The picture of the three ducklings (above post) are siblings to the green eggs you will be getting; to give you an idea what the ducklings will look like when they hatch.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I asked Kimmi to inquire about shipping live birds and the cost.
> 
> The picture of the three ducklings (above post) are siblings to the green eggs you will be getting; to give you an idea what the ducklings will look like when they hatch.


Ok! Those are really cute ducklings. So how big are call duck eggs? I have a small incubator that can hold 8 normal duck eggs, and 12 chicken eggs I believe.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> They did take one of my hens.


Oh ok, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok! Those are really cute ducklings. So how big are call duck eggs? I have a small incubator that can hold 8 normal duck eggs, and 12 chicken eggs I believe.


Like a medium chicken egg; some bantam egg size. The tracking number is 9114 9022 0078 9774 2122 14. Have you used tracking numbers before?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Like a medium chicken egg; some bantam egg size. The tracking number is 9114 9022 0078 9774 2122 14. Have you used tracking numbers before?


No, not that I can remember!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Type in a google search box, USPS.com tracking, and enter the tracking number. The site will tell you where the eggs are at the time you inquire. At this time the site says expected delivery is this Friday.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Type in a google search box, USPS.com tracking, and enter the tracking number. The site will tell you where the eggs are at the time you inquire. At this time the site says expected delivery is this Friday.


Ok, thank you!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok, thank you!


I going to assume you don't have a lot of experience with shipped eggs so I'm going to list steps for you to do once you get the call eggs.

The ideal temperature for incubation is 38C. The more stable your incubator is the more likely to have a good hatch. My Safego incubator maintains a temperature to 1/10th of a degree.

Keep the water reservoir full, but never spray the eggs with water.

Do not candle the eggs when they first arrive; that would be unnecessary handling and the candling would tell you nothing. Many eggs with disturbed air cells from shipping will hatch. The first candling can be from day 5 on. By day five, candling should show the spidery veins of development.

For the first 24 hours, the eggs should be stood on end, pointy end down with no turning (this give the eggs time to settle and time for the air cell to move back into place). An egg carton cut as needed works well for this.

After twenty-four hours lay the eggs horizontally and turn at least 3 times a day.

Call eggs hatch in 26 days. Do not lower the temperature at lockdown (day 24), but be sure the reservoir is full. A quick candling late on day 24 should show the eggs to be internally pipping.

Try not to open the incubator during hatch, but it is likely you will have to in order to assist hatching; I would be very surprised if you don't have to assist.

Ducklings can stay in the incubator for 24 hours after hatching. You can remove them sooner if you wish. Let them dry first.

If you have any other questions, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I going to assume you don't have a lot of experience with shipped eggs so I'm going to list steps for you to do once you get the call eggs.
> 
> The ideal temperature for incubation is 38C. The more stable your incubator is the more likely to have a good hatch. My Safego incubator maintains a temperature to 1/10th of a degree.
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shipping live birds is quite expensive. Probably more expensive than when I was doing it. They require a special approved USPS box. Then the shipping cost which can get on up there pretty quick.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I going to assume you don't have a lot of experience with shipped eggs so I'm going to list steps for you to do once you get the call eggs.
> 
> The ideal temperature for incubation is 38C. The more stable your incubator is the more likely to have a good hatch. My Safego incubator maintains a temperature to 1/10th of a degree.
> 
> ...


I got the eggs! Thank you so much!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Shipping live birds is quite expensive. Probably more expensive than when I was doing it. They require a special approved USPS box. Then the shipping cost which can get on up there pretty quick.


Kimmi asked about live shipping, Tuesday, when mailing the eggs. Apparently regulations and prices have recently changed; more forms, changes in pricing, etc. The woman at the counter was unable to give specifics when it came to prices. I think I will stick with shipping eggs.
\
Today I had a request for shipping pigeon eggs. This has been happening a lot lately by people with no understanding of pigeons and their reproduction. Each time I explain why this is a bad idea. This time I'm going to save my reply so I can just copy and paste next time.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I got the eggs! Thank you so much!


Be sure to follow my instructions and save that packing materials for when you ship the Runner eggs back to me.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I got the eggs! Thank you so much!


Any eggs broken? The blue hen seems to have gone broody on the three eggs I left in her nest. I found a white duck egg on the ground so I put that in the blue's nest as well.

I am an early riser. Have you ever noticed your ducks foraging at night? Mine do; especially when it rains and worms come to the ground's surface. Pretty obvious that ducks have good night vision.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Be sure to follow my instructions and save that packing materials for when you ship the Runner eggs back to me.


Ok, I definitely will! I have my incubator at 38.0 C.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Any eggs broken? The blue hen seems to have gone broody on the three eggs I left in her nest. I found a white duck egg on the ground so I put that in the blue's nest as well.
> 
> I am an early riser. Have you ever noticed your ducks foraging at night? Mine do; especially when it rains and worms come to the ground's surface. Pretty obvious that ducks have good night vision.


No, I didn’t see that any eggs were cracked... 
I have see my ducks foraging at night!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok, I definitely will! I have my incubator at 38.0 C.


Is your incubator still-air or does it have a fan? If still-air the temperature should be 38C. at the top of the eggs when the are lying horizontally.



CaliFarmsAR said:


> No, I didn’t see that any eggs were cracked...
> I have see my ducks foraging at night!


Super, I didn't think there would be with those foam inserts. The last three shipments to me used those foam inserts and the hatch rates were high; one shipment of five eggs was at 100% viable losing one when I dropped the egg during candling. The inserts seem to do well in protecting the air cells from breakage.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Is your incubator still-air or does it have a fan? If still-air the temperature should be 38C. at the top of the eggs when the are lying horizontally.
> 
> 
> Super, I didn't think there would be with those foam inserts. The last three shipments to me used those foam inserts and the hatch rates were high; one shipment of five eggs was at 100% viable losing one when I dropped the egg during candling. The inserts seem to do well in protecting the air cells from breakage.


I think it’s still-air and it’s at 38C. 


And ok, awesome! Will the Indian Runner eggs fit in the foam? They are a lot bigger than the call eggs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I think it’s still-air and it’s at 38C.
> 
> 
> And ok, awesome! Will the Indian Runner egg*s fit in the foam? *They are a lot bigger than the call eggs.


I hope so; they do stretch somewhat. Are runner eggs bigger than large chicken eggs?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I hope so; they do stretch somewhat. Are runner eggs bigger than large chicken eggs?


No, I don’t think So.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> No, I don’t think So.


Then the foam inserts will work; especially if you tape foam strips over the top and bottom of the inserts. Large eggs stick out the top and bottom. The foam strips would cover the exposed egg ends nicely. Be sure to pack the eggs pointed ends down so the air cell is at the top.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Then the foam inserts will work; especially if you tape foam strips over the top and bottom of the inserts. Large eggs stick out the top and bottom. The foam strips would cover the exposed egg ends nicely. Be sure to pack the eggs pointed ends down so the air cell is at the top.


Ok! I definitely will!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

In researching the topic, what I have found says that ducks have poor night vision; and yet, they forage in the dark-sense of smell and touch?? My guess is that their bills are highly sensitive.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

So when the call ducks get ready to hatch, they will hatch on day 26? 
I was reading on them before you said that they hatch on day 26 and it said calls hatch on day 28.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> In researching the topic, what I have found says that ducks have poor night vision; and yet, they forage in the dark-sense of smell and touch?? My guess is that their bills are highly sensitive.


Yeah, I definitely agree with that.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> So when the call ducks get ready to hatch, they will hatch on day 26?
> I was reading on them before you said that they hatch on day 26 and it said calls hatch on day 28.


That information is not correct. The ducklings will be out of the shell on the 26th day unless something happens to slow development.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> That information is not correct. The ducklings will be out of the shell on the 26th day unless something happens to slow development.


Ok, thank you! So if they aren’t out by day 26 I should assist them?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

No, by that time the ducklings would have died. When you see eggs have external pipped, any that have not need a small hole put in the round end as they may not be able to externally pip. Hopefully a duckling will hatch on its own. Time to assist the others.

I think it would be better to explain in detail what to do when the time is closer. With short neck, short bills, AND SHIPPING DAMAGE, you will be doing assisted hatches. Done correctly and some luck you won't lose any ducklings that have made it to hatch time. My nine call eggs are beginning to hatch now. At noon we will put a small hole in the ends of any eggs not externally pipped. Candling will show if they've internally pipped; any that haven't are goners. Once a duckling hatches Kimmi will start to assist. She is very experienced and rarely loses a baby. She has already assisted a serama chick this morning!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> No, by that time the ducklings would have died. When you see eggs have external pipped, any that have not need a small hole put in the round end as they may not be able to externally pip. Hopefully a duckling will hatch on its own. Time to assist the others.
> 
> I think it would be better to explain in detail what to do when the time is closer. With short neck, short bills, AND SHIPPING DAMAGE, you will be doing assisted hatches. Done correctly and some luck you won't lose any ducklings that have made it to hatch time. My nine call eggs are beginning to hatch now. At noon we will put a small hole in the ends of any eggs not externally pipped. Candling will show if they've internally pipped; any that haven't are goners. Once a duckling hatches Kimmi will start to assist. She is very experienced and rarely loses a baby. She has already assisted a serama chick this morning!


Ok!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> No, by that time the ducklings would have died. When you see eggs have external pipped, any that have not need a small hole put in the round end as they may not be able to externally pip. Hopefully a duckling will hatch on its own. Time to assist the others.
> 
> I think it would be better to explain in detail what to do when the time is closer. With short neck, short bills, AND SHIPPING DAMAGE, you will be doing assisted hatches. Done correctly and some luck you won't lose any ducklings that have made it to hatch time. My nine call eggs are beginning to hatch now. At noon we will put a small hole in the ends of any eggs not externally pipped. Candling will show if they've internally pipped; any that haven't are goners. Once a duckling hatches Kimmi will start to assist. She is very experienced and rarely loses a baby. She has already assisted a serama chick this morning!


Could I get some pictures of the parents of the call ducklings that I’m hatching? I’d love to see the parents.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The parents to the green eggs









The duck in front laid your white eggs. The drake is all white.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> View attachment 43133
> View attachment 43134
> 
> 
> ...


Ok! They are beautiful!!! I’ll be candling the eggs tomorrow to see if there’s any development!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Four more call ducklings hatched; a yellow died before we could assist, but of the four that made it, one is blue pied, one is fawn pied, and two appear to be fawn. I rather muddled things in my head-only five of the nine eggs were due to hatch. The other four eggs are due the 6th. Two more call hens have started nests. It's to bad they didn't start before I shipped the eggs. Let me know how the candling goes. You might want to wait one more day to candle.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Four more call ducklings hatched; a yellow died before we could assist, but of the four that made it, one is blue pied, one is fawn pied, and two appear to be fawn. I rather muddled things in my head-only five of the nine eggs were due to hatch. The other four eggs are due the 6th. Two more call hens have started nests. It's to bad they didn't start before I shipped the eggs. Let me know how the candling goes. You might want to wait one more day to candle.
> 
> View attachment 43143


Yay! I bet the ducklings are beautiful! I actually just candled before I saw this! 
It looks like only two are good. Almost all the others are infertile... I’m leaving them in all of them in the incubator just in case.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yay! I bet the ducklings are beautiful! I actually just candled before I saw this!
> It looks like only two are good. Almost all the others are infertile... I’m leaving them in all of them in the incubator just in case.


Fertility was tested. If they're clear it's because of shipping. So far there has not been one clear call egg here. What color are the two that candled good?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Fertility was tested. If they're clear it's because of shipping. So far there has not been one clear call egg here. What color are the two that candled good?


Oh ok. The two are good are blue eggs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Green? They're from the blue call hen. So frustrating that they shipped so poorly. Wish we lived closer. I think Kimmi said we're four hours apart.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Green? They're from the blue call hen. So frustrating that they shipped so poorly. Wish we lived closer. I think Kimmi said we're four hours apart.


Yeah, it’s the green eggs! Yeah, I’m just hoping these two will hatch, it’s so early on that anything can still happen.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yeah, it’s the green eggs! Yeah, I’m just hoping these two will hatch, it’s so early on that anything can still happen.


If your incubator maintains a stable environment you have a good chance. So far for me, with the call duck eggs, two have died at hatch; none before that. Possibly we can make another egg swap later; just remember the ducklings you have (I hope) so if we do this again, I send eggs from a different pair.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> If your incubator maintains a stable environment you have a good chance. So far for me, with the call duck eggs, two have died at hatch; none before that. Possibly we can make another egg swap later; just remember the ducklings you have (I hope) so if we do this again, I send eggs from a different pair.


Ok, I think I only have one that 100% looks good and one with a maybe.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Are you keeping the ducklings that you just hatched?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

@danathome, I candled again today and I have 3 eggs that are good! All the rest are clear, so should I just throw them out? Also, I’m kinda worried about to of the eggs because they are attached to the air sac at the bottom... or is that normal for call duck eggs to do?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> She's really far from you, would you be able to ship to Canada?


I will pick them up


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I meant didn’t see that she/he was that far.


It’s ok I actually don’t want ducks I was just change my mind


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s ok I actually don’t want ducks I was just change my mind


Ok!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

@danathome, I’m going to be starting to collect the Runner eggs. It’s been around a month or a little less, but my drakes have been pretty active lately, and the production of eggs is dropping, so before they stop I want to make sure you get the eggs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> @danathome, I candled again today and I have 3 eggs that are good! All the rest are clear, so should I just throw them out? Also, I’m kinda worried about to of the eggs because they are attached to the air sac at the bottom... or is that normal for call duck eggs to do?


With shipped eggs, anything is possible. Three with nice veins-better than just one. Clear eggs should be discarded; they will not just start developing.


CaliFarmsAR said:


> @danathome, I’m going to be starting to collect the Runner eggs. It’s been around a month or a little less, but my drakes have been pretty active lately, and the production of eggs is dropping, so before they stop I want to make sure you get the eggs.


OK.


CaliFarmsAR said:


> Are you keeping the ducklings that you just hatched?


I'll keep them until I'm sure of sex, pick out the best to keep, and sell the rest. Four more today; three assisted hatch. Not sure of colors until they dry off-just out of the shell at this point.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> With shipped eggs, anything is possible. Three with nice veins-better than just one. Clear eggs should be discarded; they will not just start developing.
> 
> OK.
> 
> I'll keep them until I'm sure of sex, pick out the best to keep, and sell the rest. Four more today; three assisted hatch. Not sure of colors until they dry off-just out of the shell at this point.


Oh ok! Thanks! I did throw out the clear eggs, and I still have the three going good!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I will pick them up


Wow you'll drive 19 hours to Arkansas?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Update: the three eggs are halfway through incubation and doing great. They are due to hatch November 23rd. I have put a Indian Runner egg in my incubator to see if the eggs are fertile and they are. So now I have the Runner egg due to hatch December 1-2. 

I have been collecting your eggs and have half of them. I’ve only been getting an egg a day so that’s why it’s taking so long. I tried to fit an egg in the foam you sent with my eggs, but I think it’s to small. So I’ll figure something out.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Update: the three eggs are halfway through incubation and doing great. They are due to hatch November 23rd. I have put a Indian Runner egg in my incubator to see if the eggs are fertile and they are. So now I have the Runner egg due to hatch December 1-2.
> 
> *Sounds good; I hope they keep developing for you.*
> 
> I have been collecting your eggs and have half of them. I’ve only been getting an egg a day so that’s why it’s taking so long. I tried to fit an egg in the foam you sent with my eggs, but I think it’s to small. So I’ll figure something out.


*No hurry. If you can't use the foam please return it with the eggs.*


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> *No hurry. If you can't use the foam please return it with the eggs.*


I will.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Someone else is interested in your eggs CaliFarms!
They are wanting a few hens, do you possibly have any left?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Someone else is interested in your eggs CaliFarms!
> They are wanting a few hens, do you possibly have any left?


Yes! I still have quite a few!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yes! I still have quite a few!


Oh my goodness, I just realized I put eggs how, I'm so sorry.
I meant someone is interested in getting some hens.
The person who wants some of your hens wrote to me: 
I'm needing to get a few hens to put with my 5 pekin drakes I have. they are 7 months old and I'm afraid if I don't find them some hens soon then they are gonna kill one another and that would crush me, they are my babies.. If you could please text me as soon as possible.

I will tell you their phone number in private conversation if you want it!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh my goodness, I just realized I put eggs how, I'm so sorry.
> I meant someone is interested in getting some hens.
> The person who wants some of your hens wrote to me:
> I'm needing to get a few hens to put with my 5 pekin drakes I have. they are 7 months old and I'm afraid if I don't find them some hens soon then they are gonna kill one another and that would crush me, they are my babies.. If you could please text me as soon as possible.
> ...


They’ve contacted me already... except they never got the hens...


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> They’ve contacted me already... except they never got the hens...


I have that a lot. I held back many birds for one woman who lives an hour and a half away for several weeks; not selling them to other buyers. When the time came, she was a no-show, so now I'm stuck with birds that I'll have to winter. I keep telling myself not to hold birds for buyers-I never learn. This has been a hard lesson this time as it's hundreds of dollars out of our income; at about the worst time.

How are the three eggs dong?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I have that a lot. I held back many birds for one woman who lives an hour and a half away for several weeks; not selling them to other buyers. When the time came, she was a no-show, so now I'm stuck with birds that I'll have to winter. I keep telling myself not to hold birds for buyers-I never learn. This has been a hard lesson this time as it's hundreds of dollars out of our income; at about the worst time.
> 
> How are the three eggs dong?


Yeah, no one else is interested in my hens, but if someone is, I definitely will just sell them because they never contacted me back and stuff. 

They are doing very well! They are on day 16, so 10 more days left. I’m hoping that I’ll at least get one white one!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yeah, no one else is interested in my hens, but if someone is, I definitely will just sell them because they never contacted me back and stuff.
> 
> They are doing very well! They are on day 16, so 10 more days left. I’m hoping that I’ll at least get one *white* one!


I got three white in the eleven I hatched, so you have roughly a 25% chance of getting a white. Let me know when the eggs' 24th day has arrived.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I got three white in the eleven I hatched, so you have roughly a 25% chance of getting a white. Let me know when the eggs' 24th day has arrived.


Ok will do. Thanks!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> They’ve contacted me already... except they never got the hens...


Oh ok, They still haven't replied back to my message I sent them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Update: the three eggs are halfway through incubation and doing great. They are due to hatch November 23rd. I have put a Indian Runner egg in my incubator to see if the eggs are fertile and they are. So now I have the Runner egg due to hatch December 1-2.
> 
> I have been collecting your eggs and have half of them. I’ve only been getting an egg a day so that’s why it’s taking so long. I tried to fit an egg in the foam you sent with my eggs, but I think it’s to small. So I’ll figure something out.


Lol, seems like eggs are always hatching on my birthday. It has happened quite a few times when eggs are supposed to hatch on my birthday.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Lol, seems like eggs are always hatching on my birthday. It has happened quite a few times when eggs are supposed to hatch on my birthday.


Is your birthday November 23rd?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh ok, They still haven't replied back to my message I sent them.


Ok, yeah I told them the price of them and the never got back to me!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok, yeah I told them the price of them and the never got back to me!


Curious-How much are you asking for the ducks?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Is your birthday November 23rd?


Yes!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok, yeah I told them the price of them and the never got back to me!


That's how it is when I'm trying to sell puppies.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yes!


Awesome!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Curious-How much are you asking for the ducks?


$100 for 5 hens.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Pure breed? Not a bad price at all, but the world is filled with people wanting something for nothing; or next to it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Two calls had nests full of eggs and one has gone broody. Since so many of the eggs were unable to pip on their own I've decided to hatch them in the incubator where assisted hatches are possible; under the ducks it would be very hard to assist. The ducks have dummy eggs, now, to care for and if the weather permits, I'll give the ducklings back to the mothers. Otherwise, I'll raise them indoors until they're big enough to handle winter weather.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Two calls had nests full of eggs and one has gone broody. Since so many of the eggs were unable to pip on their own I've decided to hatch them in the incubator where assisted hatches are possible; under the ducks it would be very hard to assist. The ducks have dummy eggs, now, to care for and if the weather permits, I'll give the ducklings back to the mothers. Otherwise, I'll raise them indoors until they're big enough to handle winter weather.


Awesome!! So I have all the eggs collected, but will try and ship them tomorrow. I’ve come down with a cold or something!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Awesome!! So I have all the eggs collected, but will try and ship them tomorrow. I’ve come down with a cold or something!!


Sounds good. Hope you get better. I've released my oldest 13 ducklings to free range. They have a bantam watching over them; looks rather silly as the ducklings are bigger than she is. They will be safer having an ornery bantam caring for them. The bantam hatched some of them and has accepted those I had in the house.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Sounds good. Hope you get better. I've released my oldest 13 ducklings to free range. They have a bantam watching over them; looks rather silly as the ducklings are bigger than she is. They will be safer having an ornery bantam caring for them. The bantam hatched some of them and has accepted those I had in the house.


Thank you! Ok, that’s awesome. So the ducklings are getting pretty big! Will my ducklings all be ok when winter comes?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you! Ok, that’s awesome. So the ducklings are getting pretty big! Will my ducklings all be ok when winter comes?


Last year I put mine outside when they were 3-4 weeks old, with no supplemental heat and they did fine; didn't lose a single one. But I guess we'll have to wait and see how the winter goes as far as temperature. You will have less ducklings too, so they won't have a lot of bodies to keep warm.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Last year I put mine outside when they were 3-4 weeks old, with no supplemental heat and they did fine; didn't lose a single one. But I guess we'll have to wait and see how the winter goes as far as temperature. You will have less ducklings too, so they won't have a lot of bodies to keep warm.


Ok, thanks! I’ve got 6 more days till they hatch. I’m getting excited.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok, thanks! I’ve got 6 more days till they hatch. I’m getting excited.


That's about the time my mallard hatches her's. Good luck to both of us!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> That's about the time my mallard hatches her's. Good luck to both of us!


Awesome!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Awesome!!


After looking at the calendar, my mallards hatch two days after your call ducklings. We're having a cold rain today. The ducklings are out and about; the rain does not seem to bother them. Ducklings develop a layer of fat, quickly, that helps keep them warm. If chicks the same age were forced to be out in the rain they'd be in serious trouble, but ducklings with no feathers don't seem troubled by it one bit. Ducklings seem to need supplemental heat just for the first couple weeks and when temperatures are severe.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> After looking at the calendar, my mallards hatch two days after your call ducklings. We're having a cold rain today. The ducklings are out and about; the rain does not seem to bother them. Ducklings develop a layer of fat, quickly, that helps keep them warm. If chicks the same age were forced to be out in the rain they'd be in serious trouble, but ducklings with no feathers don't seem troubled by it one bit. Ducklings seem to need supplemental heat just for the first couple weeks and when temperatures are severe.


Oh wow. That’s really cool, I never realized that. By the way, I’m shipping your eggs today. I got them to fit into the foam, but I’m having to add some stuff to make sure the are good and safe.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

The address that’s on the box, is that what you want it shipped to?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Oh wow. That’s really cool, I never realized that. By the way, I’m shipping your eggs today. I got them to fit into the foam, but I’m having to add some stuff to make sure the are good and safe.


I'll likely put them in the incubator for the first five days then put any that are developing under a brooding duck. Room in the incubator is needed for call and serama eggs; both of which are special need assist when hatching. Another dozen call ducklings and a few more serama and I may shut the incubator down until spring. Birds sales have been falling off to the new strain of covid and winter and the holidays.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I'll likely put them in the incubator for the first five days then put any that are developing under a brooding duck. Room in the incubator is needed for call and serama eggs; both of which are special need assist when hatching. Another dozen call ducklings and a few more serama and I may shut the incubator down until spring. Birds sales have been falling off to the new strain of covid and winter and the holidays.


Yeah. I wasn’t able to ship the eggs but will you send me the name and address for tomorrow.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yeah. I wasn’t able to ship the eggs but will you send me the name and address for tomorrow.



I had thought I gave the address to you; guess not-sorry.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> The address that’s on the box, is that what you want it shipped to?


Yes. I resent the address under "conversations".


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I had thought I gave the address to you; guess not-sorry.


It’s all good, thanks for sending it! I’ll ship your eggs out today.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

So do you want the eggs sent out today or Monday? If they are shipped today the will be sitting in the post office on Sunday and stuff.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> So do you want the eggs sent out today or Monday? If they are shipped today the will be sitting in the post office on Sunday and stuff.


Monday.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Monday.


Ok, I will ship them Monday. Sorry about all this.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok, I will ship them Monday. Sorry about all this.


You needn't be sorry. It doesn't matter at all. I just wish you were closer; then I'd have bought adults runners from you. It's always the way it seems; so far away.

It got very cold last night. The yard was white with frost and the watering pans all froze. I was worried about the ducklings even though I knew... Many of the bantams were all huddled together (phoenix are not too cold hardy), but the ducklings were/are running hither and yon looking for liquid water and food, seemingly unaffected by the cold. Already they are getting good at free range. It's something I like about calls; they are excellent foragers and often don't even come when I feed the critters. But that will soon stop as the cold will drive the worms deep and insects into hiding.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> You needn't be sorry. It doesn't matter at all. I just wish you were closer; then I'd have bought adults runners from you. It's always the way it seems; so far away.
> 
> It got very cold last night. The yard was white with frost and the watering pans all froze. I was worried about the ducklings even though I knew... Many of the bantams were all huddled together (phoenix are not too cold hardy), but the ducklings were/are running hither and yon looking for liquid water and food, seemingly unaffected by the cold. Already they are getting good at free range. It's something I like about calls; they are excellent foragers and often don't even come when I feed the critters. But that will soon stop as the cold will drive the worms deep and insects into hiding.


Ok. Yeah, it would be nice if we where closer. 


I’m glad to hear the ducklings are doing good in the cold weather. We had a ton of frost cover and a few of the waters were frozen. Is there away I could get a picture of some of the ducklings? How old are they now?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Ok. Yeah, it would be nice if we where closer.
> 
> 
> I’m glad to hear the ducklings are doing good in the cold weather. We had a ton of frost cover and a few of the waters were frozen. Is there away I could get a picture of some of the ducklings? How old are they now?


I was surprised when I looked up the ages. The older ducklings are 6 weeks old and the younger 4 weeks old; time flies.

PJ-what surprises me is the slower rate of growth. Last year's ducklings were full size and feathered out by six weeks. This year's ducklings look to be a good two weeks behind in growth. The difference-diet. Without the hard boiled egg and meal worms the growth has slowed dramatically. And few worms and insects to find. I doubt there will be any problem with angel wing! But it also means they won't be as ready for severe cold should the weather go that way any time soon.

I have a few call ducklings in the house-between two and three weeks old-time for them to go in the outside pen, then in a week to be allowed free range.

I'll post pictures when the day gets warm enough to go out with the camera. There's a cross duckling I want to show; it's crested. I'm not sure how as I have no crested ducks. Yes, I know-hidden genes, but that gene can't be dominant or recessive. With chickens it is incomplete dominant. Can't be with ducks-yeah! More research! Of course it could be just a fluke.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I was surprised when I looked up the ages. The older ducklings are 6 weeks old and the younger 4 weeks old; time flies.
> 
> PJ-what surprises me is the slower rate of growth. Last year's ducklings were full size and feathered out by six weeks. This year's ducklings look to be a good two weeks behind in growth. The difference-diet. Without the hard boiled egg and meal worms the growth has slowed dramatically. And few worms and insects to find. I doubt there will be any problem with angel wing! But it also means they won't be as ready for severe cold should the weather go that way any time soon.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Time really does go by fast. Question, do I just feed them the same as all my other ducklings that I raised? And ok, I’ll definitely look forward to seeing pictures the ducklings, especially the one with a possible crest!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Went out to take pictures-cell phone is dead. I forgot to plug the thing in.

Crap of a day. Just don't feel right. One of the dang puppies will not stop chasing the ducks no matter what I do. Keeps on she will be rehomed. The duckling has a crest, but it's off center; almost on the side of the head. Weird looking.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The crest doesn't show up well in this picture. I need a close-up and this cell won't do a good close-up. KIMMI!!!!










These are call/mallard cross except for the two white ducklings; they're full call duck.
I'm hoping the crested is a female so I can keep her. I don't want a cross drake sowing any wild oats.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> View attachment 43260
> 
> The crest doesn't show up well in this picture. I need a close-up and this cell won't do a good close-up. KIMMI!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh wow. They are all getting big and beautiful. Fingers crossed you crested is a female.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Went out to take pictures-cell phone is dead. I forgot to plug the thing in.
> 
> Crap of a day. Just don't feel right. One of the dang puppies will not stop chasing the ducks no matter what I do. Keeps on she will be rehomed. The duckling has a crest, but it's off center; almost on the side of the head. Weird looking.


What kinda puppy is it?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Oh wow. They are all getting big and beautiful. Fingers crossed you crested is a female.


I will sex the duckling today. I've been putting it off not wanting any more disappointment.



CaliFarmsAR said:


> What kinda puppy is it?


A five month old chocolate long hair doxy; pretty little dog.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I will sex the duckling today. I've been putting it off not wanting any more disappointment.
> Good luck with sexing them!
> 
> A five month old chocolate long hair doxy; pretty little dog.


Cool!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I will sex the duckling today. I've been putting it off not wanting any more disappointment.
> 
> 
> A five month old chocolate long hair doxy; pretty little dog.


Good luck sexing them!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

I checked the call eggs this morning and one is piped, the second one, if you candled, you can see it’s bill, and on the third egg there is movement, but I can’t see a bill or anything. For the third egg should I put a safety hole in the egg? Tomorrow is day 26 for them (aka hatching time).


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If the eggs have internally pipped but have not externally pipped, yes, put a safety hole in the round end. Candle the eggs first to find a safe place to make the safety hole as the duckling will have moved into the air cell, somewhat. Should an egg be externally pipped, do not make a safety hole. If a duckling hatches on its own, it is time to assist any that could not externally pip. Moniter those that have externally pipped but have not zipped. Consider removing enough shell to check the membrane covering the duckling. Proceed with caution making every effort to not break a blood vein. A broke blood vein will not kill the duckling, usually, but it does make assisting more difficult. There's also a possibility of infection when blood vessels are broken. Keep your hands and clean and sterile when assisting. Do not use water to clean up blood unless it's sterile water.

Sorry for not answering yesterday-ill.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> If the eggs have internally pipped but have not externally pipped, yes, put a safety hole in the round end. Candle the eggs first to find a safe place to make the safety hole as the duckling will have moved into the air cell, somewhat. Should an egg be externally pipped, do not make a safety hole. If a duckling hatches on its own, it is time to assist any that could not externally pip. Moniter those that have externally pipped but have not zipped. Consider removing enough shell to check the membrane covering the duckling. Proceed with caution making every effort to not break a blood vein. A broke blood vein will not kill the duckling, usually, but it does make assisting more difficult. There's also a possibility of infection when blood vessels are broken. Keep your hands and clean and sterile when assisting. Do not use water to clean up blood unless it's sterile water.
> 
> Sorry for not answering yesterday-ill.


Thank you! Sadly the one didn’t make it through the night. I’ve been little by little taking shell off, but stop if I see blood. One is almost out and the other is still in its egg.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Something wrong with the one that died. Sorry that I wasn't here for you. I should have given you my email address; many posts do not come through to my email so unless I go on all the threads I don't know what's going on. In case you need it, my email address is [email protected]


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Something wrong with the one that died. Sorry that I wasn't here for you. I should have given you my email address; many posts do not come through to my email so unless I go on all the threads I don't know what's going on. In case you need it, my email address is [email protected]


Thank you, I really appreciate it. The duckling was turned at the wrong way, so he wasn’t even facing the air sac.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate it. The duckling was turned at the wrong way, so he wasn’t even facing the air sac.


Shipped eggs! How unfortunate. I had a serama chick do that four days ago but it was able to externally pip so I was able to save it.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Shipped eggs! How unfortunate. I had a serama chick do that four days ago but it was able to externally pip so I was able to save it.


I’m so glad you were able to save it. Oh by the way, I shipped your eggs yesterday and they should arrive tomorrow, I did a two-day shipping. 


Also, how did sexing the ducklings go? Is the one with the crest a female?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I was unable to do much yesterday-todays isn't much better. When I saw the duck off her nest yesterday I looked in her nest. One egg was badly crushed but when I went to dispose of it I could feel the duckling moving inside the shell membrane. We put a small rip in the membrane and stuck it in the incubator. It's still alive today. None of the eggs in the nest have externally pipped yet so we're not assisting yet-too early. I'm going to need some luck on this one!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> I was unable to do much yesterday-todays isn't much better. When I saw the duck off her nest yesterday I looked in her nest. One egg was badly crushed but when I went to dispose of it I could feel the duckling moving inside the shell membrane. We put a small rip in the membrane and stuck it in the incubator. It's still alive today. None of the eggs in the nest have externally pipped yet so we're not assisting yet-too early. I'm going to need some luck on this one!


Oh wow. Good luck and I hope you have a good hatch! One of my call ducklings just hatched! He looks all black lol!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Oh wow. Good luck and I hope you have a good hatch! One of my call ducklings just hatched! He looks all black lol!


When he/she is dries off post a picture and I tell you what it is. When wet, color is hard to determine.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> When he/she is dries off post a picture and I tell you what it is. When wet, color is hard to determine.


Ok, I definitely will!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The eggs arrived today. I am very clumsy with egg unpacking so I'm waiting for Kimmi.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> The eggs arrived today. I am very clumsy with egg unpacking so I'm waiting for Kimmi.


Awesome! I hope you get a really good hatch with these.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

The first duckling is dry. Definitely a beautiful little fella.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

The second one has hatched as well! He’s still finishing drying off.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The box was undamaged, but when opened... The small foam pieces had shifted away from the eggs and many were/are broken. Only four are intact and will be put in the incubator. With so much shifting and breaking occurring during shipping it is highly doubtful the insides are not scrambled.

Actually, I will candle the eggs now-if they're scrambled there will be visible foam-like bubbles that will go end to end when the egg is slowly turned. No bubbles so there's a chance.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The ducklings down has not frizzed out yet; still wet looking.

The first duckling looks to be a dusky and the second a blue or black pied. Tomorrow when you look at the ducklings, if the second looks black then it is a black pied. If you can post another picture of the first one tomorrow.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The four eggs in the egg carton are undamaged. Their air cell are compromised, but may develop.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> The ducklings down has not frizzed out yet; still wet looking.
> 
> The first duckling looks to be a dusky and the second a blue or black pied. Tomorrow when you look at the ducklings, if the second looks black then it is a black pied. If you can post another picture of the first one tomorrow.


Ok thanks.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> The four eggs in the egg carton are undamaged. Their air cell are compromised, but may develop.
> 
> View attachment 43272
> View attachment 43273


I’m so sorry!!! If you want I can get you some more eggs. I will have to re separate everyone, before they stop laying!!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I’m so sorry!!! If you want I can get you some more eggs. I will have to re separate everyone, before they stop laying!!!


It's OK. Maybe in the spring if you have extra eggs. The temperatures are now going down in the lower 20's. I found the shipping box and eggs sitting on the steps late this afternoon. If the day hadn't warmed well above freezing, the eggs would have froze.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> It's OK. Maybe in the spring if you have extra eggs. The temperatures are now going down in the lower 20's. I found the shipping box and eggs sitting on the steps late this afternoon. If the day hadn't warmed well above freezing, the eggs would have froze.


Ok. Again I’m really sorry and I hope these 4 are all healthy and hatch!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Also, is there something I could have done different for a better shipment? That way come spring I can send more and this not happen again.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Also, is there something I could have done different for a better shipment? That way come spring I can send more and this not happen again.


Yes. The foam pieces between the eggs didn't work and caused the breakage. Bubble wrap works fairly well. We've shipped eggs with two layers of bubble wrap with medium bubbles covering all sides. Each egg needs to be individually wrapped and taped. Then placed in the box with a foam layer, point down with material stuffed around the eggs so everything is fairly tight and won't shift. A thinnish foam layer is put on top and the box sealed.

I am not upset by what happened, though I wish we had conversed when you were packing the eggs so I could have given input.

When I looked over the eggs one that was covered in goo and bits of paper was also unbroken, so there's five of your eggs in the incubator (cross fingers and toes). Perhaps I will get lucky.

I will be PMing (conversation).


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Yes. The foam pieces between the eggs didn't work and caused the breakage. Bubble wrap works fairly well. We've shipped eggs with two layers of bubble wrap with medium bubbles covering all sides. Each egg needs to be individually wrapped and taped. Then placed in the box with a foam layer, point down with material stuffed around the eggs so everything is fairly tight and won't shift. A thinnish foam layer is put on top and the box sealed.
> 
> I am not upset by what happened, though I wish we had conversed when you were packing the eggs so I could have given input.
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you. Come spring I WILL make sure to ship out more eggs. I’m happy that there’s 5 and not 4. I’m hoping all goes well with the hatch.


----------

